# C pillar leak



## tav86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all, first post here...
I have a c pillar leak, the drainholes are not clogged and I lube them every 4 months.
I read the "VW Eos TB 61 07 11 - Convertible Top - C Segment Seals - Water Leak" (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5028593-Technical-Service-Bulletins/page2 post #39) TB and the 4 points at page 4 seem to be ok but...I tried with a hose and some water came in...what could I try?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Shrinking seals*

I have a 2008 EOS and I maintained the roof seals meticulously with Krytox for the entire time I owned my car. But in the last six months I had one leak after another and the C pillars were the worst problem. The drains were the first things they checked. But they also found leaks at overlapping seals at the back window. These fixes were done but the water kept coming in. Over the course of several more trips to the dealer they found all kind of leaks. There were rubber grommets at various points in the wiring harness that failed. The fixed those but ultimately told me that they could not get the car watertight due to the fact that the roof seals had shrunken. I got VW corporate got involved because my car was out of warranty. They ended up footing the bill to have all of the roof seals replaced. I was without my car for weeks while all of this was happening. But I'm content to say that the leaks finally stopped.


----------

